# San Diego from Orange, first European Intel-equipped smartphone



## r0bb0 (May 31, 2012)

pretty exciting stuff, you can tell I dont have a gf lol
£200 payg or free on a £15.50 p.m. 24 month contract, any1 gonna guinea pig it?
pity about no sd card!!!
official Orange page
http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/san-diego-from-orange

specs from phone arena (who are allegedly geek-hiring)  

*Orange San Diego specifications*


*Pros*


Very fast processor (1600 MHz)
High-resolution camera (8 megapixels)
*Cons*


The camera lacks autofocus
Lacks microSD slot for storage expansion
 
*Design*


*Device type:*
Smart phone

*OS:*
Android (2.3)

*Form factor: *
Candybar

*Dimensions:*
4.84 x 2.48 x 0.39 (123 x 63 x 9.9 mm)

*Weight:*
4.13 oz (117 g)
the average is 4.2 oz (120 g)

*Display*


*Physical size:*
4.03 inches

*Touchscreen:*

Capacitive


*Features:*
Light sensor, Proximity sensor

*Hardware*


*Processor: *
Single core, 1600 MHz, Intel Atom Z2460

*Graphics processor:*

PowerVR SGX 540


*Built-in storage:*
16000 MB

*Camera*


*Camera:*

8 megapixels

*Flash:*
Yes

*Features:*
Image stabilizer, Multi shot


*Camcorder:*

1920x1080 (1080p HD)


*Front-facing camera:*
Yes

*Multimedia*


*Music player:*
*Filter by:*
Album, Artist, Playlists

*Features:*
Album art cover, Background playback


*Speakers:*
Earpiece, Stereo speakers

*Internet browsing*


*Browser:*

Yes

*Supports:*
HTML, HTML5, Flash


*Built-in online services support:*
Facebook, YouTube (upload), Picasa

*Technology*


*GSM: *
850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz

*Data: *
HSPA (unspecified), HSUPA, UMTS, EDGE, GPRS

*Positioning: *
GPS, A-GPS

*Navigation:*
Yes

*Phone features*


*Phonebook:*
Caller groups, Multiple numbers per contact, Search by both first and last name, Picture ID, Ring ID

*Organizer:*
Calendar, Alarm, Document viewer, Calculator

*Messaging:*
SMS, MMS, Threaded view, Predictive text input

*E-mail:*

IMAP, POP3, SMTP, Push e-mail


*Connectivity*


*Bluetooth:*

2.1


*Wi-Fi: *

802.11 b, g, n


*USB:*

Yes

*Connector:*
microUSB

*Features: *
Mass storage device, USB charging


*HDMI:*

Yes


*Other features*


*Notifications:*
Haptic feedback, Music ringtones (MP3), Polyphonic ringtones, Vibration, Flight mode, Silent mode

*Sensors:*

Accelerometer



Voice dialing, Voice commands, Voice recording

*Availability*


*Officially announced:*
31 May 2012

 

To see the full specifications with in-depth details click here.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2012)

Good price for the specs, but frankly bizarre choice of screen resolution.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

will it run windows 95


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 29, 2012)

dropped to £99.99 hard earned's (when you top up £10 + delivery from free)!
http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/san-diego-from-orange


----------



## Chz (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it unlockable?


----------



## whackbangdeadly (Dec 30, 2012)

apparently not - see top comment here
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/110-orange-san-diego-100-10-orange-1419414


----------

